# Heart of Gold



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Now playing on Radio 1...

Forgot what a quality tune it is......

That is all....

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Which version was it?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure TBH...

I think it was just the original version...

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Force and Styles then?


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> Force and Styles then?


Back to the raving days!!! :thumb:

What an awesome song!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nope, just the Neil Young version!

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Dubbed said:


> Back to the raving days!!! :thumb:
> 
> What an awesome song!!


Watched em live at an all nighter, whole place just stood still and sang along, its a moment thats stayed with me.


----------

